# Corner Doweling Jig



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Found this from Rockler this a.m., a doweling jig for corners of boxes and other projects. Kind of interesting. Pretty easy to make your own, but the idea behind it is interesting at least.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Tom, that’s pretty neat. I’ll store that in my old memory bank for possible future use.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I think the critical thing is the 45 degree accuracy, otherwise the holes will be spaced differently on each side of the joint. Kind of an interesting look though, isn't it.

You could do this with a strong locking miter joint, and then run laces through for a tied shoe look. That might be fun for a box for kids.


----------



## Old_Tom (Jun 28, 2019)

DesertRatTom said:


> Found this from Rockler this a.m., a doweling jig for corners of boxes and other projects. Kind of interesting. Pretty easy to make your own, but the idea behind it is interesting at least.


That is quite interesting Tom.



bryansong said:


> Tom, that’s pretty neat. I’ll store that in my old memory bank for possible future use.


Hey Brian. If I stored that in my memory bank it would just auto delete...like everything else!:lol::lol:


----------



## alaskagypsy (Jan 31, 2009)

I tried to order this item from Rockler, but the shipping is outrageous to Fairbanks, Alaska.
They only ship either UPS or FedEx (can't remember which one). UPS is the worst to Alaska. They wanted over $40 to ship the item.
They won't send USPS Priority which is the only way to ship from lower 48 states.
They get mail from the USPS daily, I asked them to slip the package for pickup but they won't.
There needs to be a clause for shipping to such states as Alaska and Hawaii when they make an exclusive agreement with either UPS or FedEx.

The product isn't on Amazon - the only way I can order an item without crazy shipping charges.
A couple companies have started slipping to USPS but this one and many won't.
Disappointed. Looks like a good tool for what I do.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@alaskagypsy Sorry to hear that. Can someone buy it here and ship to you? Or you buy it from a store here, have someone pick it up and then ship it to you? Or is the shipping going to be outrageous anyhow?


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

cool looking


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

alaskagypsy, I would like to see Rockler's explanation. Shipping USPS costs are the same costs to any state from any state. Rates differ based on size, weight, and how fast you want it. They even ship to remote areas of Alaska and Hawaii.

I would email Rockler to get an explanation from them... then I would post it here, for all to see.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

alaskagypsy said:


> I tried to order this item from Rockler, but the shipping is outrageous to Fairbanks, Alaska.
> They only ship either UPS or FedEx (can't remember which one). UPS is the worst to Alaska. They wanted over $40 to ship the item.
> They won't send USPS Priority which is the only way to ship from lower 48 states.
> They get mail from the USPS daily, I asked them to slip the package for pickup but they won't.
> ...



I think you could make a version of that that might work better than the original. Lee Valley sells drill guide bushings - https://www.leevalley.com/en-us/shop/hardware/jig-and-fixture-parts/40089-drill-guide-bushings - like the ones on the Rockler jig. Set up a board on a drill press so that it drills the holes at a 45* angle for the bushing adapters and set it for the distance from an edge and the spacing you want. I use those drill guide bushings for quite a few drilling jigs and consider them a necessity in my shop. The adapters fit in a 5/8" hole and then you can screw any one of the various sizes into it. The thread on the individual bushings is 1/2" 20 thread so you can drill and tap holes just for the bushings and no adapter.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I bought one from Rockler late last year, but then got into other things and haven't even opened it yet. Thanks for reminding me that I need to try this out.

Charley


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

bryansong said:


> Tom, that’s pretty neat. I’ll store that in my old memory bank for possible future use.



Hang on, Bryan...aren't "old" and "memory bank" contradictory terms...? :grin:


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nickp said:


> Hang on, Bryan...aren't "old" and "memory bank" contradictory terms...? :grin:


I have no idea, I can barely remember where the bank is sometimes. Occasionally have to use the car alarm to find my car in a lot.


----------



## C5-Drammen (Apr 11, 2013)

Try this site and check if posting is cheaper here:
https://www.elitetools.ca/fr/produit/rockler-corner-key-doweling-jig-rockler-59517/


----------



## alaskagypsy (Jan 31, 2009)

Good idea, I'll send a complaint to Rockler to see if I get a response.


----------



## alaskagypsy (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's the reply I received from Rockler on my complaint of not shipping USPS to Alaska. I had tried their free shipping coupon - it didn't work.:
----------------------------------
Hello Ron,

Thank you for your email. We apologize that the shipping seems to be excessive for Alaska. Unfortunately, we have contracts with UPS and the post office that contains certain restrictions and cost to certain locations. If you do have a valid promotion code for free shipping, we can take $10 off the price quoted for shipping unless expedited. Sorry for the inconvenience. I will pass this information onto our shipping department so that we can try to find better shipping costs to Alaska.

Sincerely,
Krystal
Rockler Customer Care
800-376-7856
----------------------------------
NOTE: I declined the $10 off shipping as even then the shipping was way too high for an item that would ship in a small USPS box for under $10 or the next size up for under $20.This was a very small item.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Sounds like you might need someone in the 48 to buy and ship it to you via usps. You could buy it from Rockler online and set up for someone to pick it up and then mail it on to you. It is an intriguing tool, isn't it. I hadn't noticed it before, but it has 3 bit sizes with separate inserts. Pretty cool. Maybe someone in Seattle, Portland or Tukwila could handle this for you?


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Ron.
I have had the same issue when I tried to buy a battery replacement for my two Bosch cordless drills. The battery price is almost 18 bucks each but the S&H is almost 40 bucks here in USA. I decided not to buy since I have to pay another S&H cost to my country.


----------

